# Adobe flash won't work with Firefox



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

It has stopped working for some reason. I have uninstalled and reinstalled both Firefox and Adobe Flash several times to no avail. Adobe Flash (AKA Shockwave) is enabled on Firefox but when I click to start any video, I get a message saying Adobe Flash has crashed. I specifically downloaded the version of Flash for Firefox. It does work fine on Google Chrome.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Try an older version of it. Periodically people report problems with flash, and going back a version or two often resolves it.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

News item re: Hackers using and abusing Adobe Flash again (some adult language in comments):

http://macdailynews.com/2015/02/02/...attack-thousands-of-web-users-with-redirects/

May be part of the reason it is acting weird?


----------

